# No snow??



## snowblowerking (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I live in northeast Wisconsin and lets just say the weather is not cooperating. Next 2 weeks nothing but 40's and no snow in the forecast. Oh well it's only the first week of December. Hopefully we get some kind of snow eventually.:realmad:


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The "weather people" have said over and over that this year will be like last or less. Last year we had less than 1/2 the normal. This will cut out the fly by nighters.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks good here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Where are you at? We've got a place in Land O' Lakes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

grandview;2068229 said:


> Looks good here.


I'm sure your loving this lack of cold and snow!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ive made one salt run on a freak lake effect that nobody saw coming in the middle of the night. Been pretty bored not having anything to push. Not even rain in the 10 day forecast and 40's and 50's


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Buddy of mine said no snow forecasted till about end of January/middle of February, likely to have 4-6 weeks of winter.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

It's the climate change thingy.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

PremierSnowPlow;2068304 said:


> Buddy of mine said no snow forecasted till about end of January/middle of February, likely to have 4-6 weeks of winter.


That sort of sucks. We're all contract and that's nice to know we're gonna make a lot but I want to plow a few times!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

People are gonna be stupid when it finally does come...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't be getting worried yet, it'll come. 

I can remember a few years working outside until the middle or later in December and then getting hammered the rest of the season. The best one was '93-'94 I believe. Started around the 21st and we didn't get any type of real break until the end of February.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

snowplower1;2068271 said:


> Ive made one salt run on a freak lake effect that nobody saw coming in the middle of the night. Been pretty bored not having anything to push. Not even rain in the 10 day forecast and 40's and 50's


That burst of lake effect did catch allot of people off guard. we have not even got a good freeze in yet.

At least we have got more snow then Buffalo (0). lol.. Rochester a whole 1.2 inches. It would be nice to get a couple salt runs in this month.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did Buffalo set the record yet


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

in im CT, weather people are saying unusually warm december and january


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

snowplower1;2068403 said:


> That sort of sucks. We're all contract and that's nice to know we're gonna make a lot but I want to plow a few times!


My plow has been in my garage since the end of the season, wouldn't mind it sitting there for another few months!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

<- we build pools. it too cold out for that now. i need dimes to start falling from the sky as soon as possible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JB1;2068308 said:


> It's the climate change thingy.


Whatever you say, slippers.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2068429 said:


> Did Buffalo set the record yet


Yes and it looks like it's going to be a while before they get any still.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We have 4" on the ground..

it should be melted away by Monday.

the pattern is holding.. latter next week seasonal temps then a warm up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2068507 said:


> We have 4" on the ground..
> 
> it should be melted away by Monday.


You have about the same we do as well. Wouldn't mind it going well away. I have some perrenial cutbacks we could do.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Had 1st plowable storm come through November 11th and several storms since then. We're not to far off track for the start season. No snow in the forecast 10days oot, forecasted temps are low 50's and mid 20's with sunshine.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Farmers have insurance for their crops, incase it they die off, or don't grow for whatever reason. Why don't they have that for snow removal??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JMHConstruction;2068570 said:


> Farmers have insurance for their crops, incase it they die off, or don't grow for whatever reason. Why don't they have that for snow removal??


They sort of do.....its called a seasonal


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2068592 said:


> They sort of do.....its called a seasonal


Ha. This is true


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

truckitup;2068427 said:


> That burst of lake effect did catch allot of people off guard. we have not even got a good freeze in yet.
> 
> At least we have got more snow then Buffalo (0). lol.. Rochester a whole 1.2 inches. It would be nice to get a couple salt runs in this month.


Yeah I heard of a few contractors that didn't go out and were in some trouble. I was lucky because I had my salt but I was about to be asleep when I heard it was snowing. Had I gone to sleep I might not actually gotten out there.

Thats almost never happened that we have more than buffalo. November and December are there prime snowfall when lake eerie is still warm.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

There is snow here, about average sofar


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction;2068570 said:


> Farmers have insurance for their crops, incase it they die off, or don't grow for whatever reason. Why don't they have that for snow removal??


There is, not only seasonal, either.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JMHConstruction;2068570 said:


> Farmers have insurance for their crops, incase it they die off, or don't grow for whatever reason. Why don't they have that for snow removal??


Chicago weather brokerage is one, endurance global weather is another example.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Chgo avg is like 38 inches, two weeks was our 1st and only push, got almost 1/3 of avg at O'Hare. It's was like 11.** or something. One half ass salting couple days ago, 40s and 50s for the next week or so. 

The models have been playing up the 16th timeframe.... Up and down, up and down.....lol, life


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

LwnmwrMan22;2068509 said:


> You have about the same we do as well. Wouldn't mind it going well away. I have some perrenial cutbacks we could do.


Same! Thumbs Up


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

48 here now and all the snow is gone.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Longae29;2068635 said:


> Chicago weather brokerage is one, endurance global weather is another example.


Proved me wrong. I had never heard of them. Thanks


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm still operating as if it were October...the old truck with the spreader hasn't ran since May, and I plan to buy a spreader for the new truck but just haven't yet. It's rare for me to be so unprepared in mid December, but then again it's rare to have not even had a snow scare yet. Thought the leaf cleanups were done for the season but I picked one up for tomorrow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm loving the weather as far as my decks go, but I only have one employee for that. I keep getting calls from my snow guys asking if I still need them. I'm going to end up out there on my own when we do finally get snow!

As for snowblowerking, this is the snow fighting business. Some years are great, others not so much. It just sucks for first year is slow. You gotta take what you can get. Hopefully she ends with a bang.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Thursday we hit 59F 
Today going for 50 with rain starting / 1.5 or so by Monday. There goes 12-18 inches of snow.


----------

